
Do you need any permission to add your client's company logo to your website? - trobert132
Hi there! I’m working for a young startup and we already have some bigger brands among our trial users, but I’m not sure if we can already add their logos to our webpage as our client or not. What is the legislation in this situation? Shall we have their permission first to add their logo to the website or it’s not necessary? What is the best-practice in this case?<p>I see many companies (even younger startups) who show their clients’ logos on their websites and I just can’t imagine they asked every company and each of them approved to use their logo basically as a reference. We’re an American company if its help.<p>Thank you very much for your help!
======
QUFB
The standard process is to reach out to your customers and ask permission.
Don't think about legislation here: think about your customers. How do you
think they'd feel when they find out you plastered their logo to sell your
website, advertising them as a customer, without asking them first?

------
davelnewton
IANAL.

Some logo usage probably falls under fair use, e.g., if you're writing an
article about the company, there's a reasonable chance you don't need any
permission.

If you're using it as part of promotional material, you're essentially saying
"this company publicly endorses me", which would not be fair use. It'd also be
kind of a jerk move since you're using somebody else's name for monetary/etc.
gain.

Most companies that use client logos as implied endorsements get client's
permission, and it's the only honorable thing to do.

------
trobert132
Thanks a lot guys for your early comments! I absolutely agree with you
ethically, but what's the matter if a company add to their legal terms that
they can display the logo of their clients (users) as a reference? Is it a
loophole or not?

